# Where can I find a Picaroon?



## silta@ak.net (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been trying to find a picaroon.  A picaroon is just like a hookaroon but the tip has a round end on the tip instead of a sharp point as on a hookaroon.  It works well in soft woods and won't pull out at as easy as a sharp point.  I have found many hookaroons but has anyone seen a picaroon?


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 19, 2009)

Google searches work better if you spell pickaroon right.  

http://www.pickaroon.com/products.htm


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 19, 2009)

You might try ebay, I got mine off there and its the best $20 I have spent other than my Dolmars.

Shipper


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks like something that would be real easy to make.

Matt


----------



## fossil (Oct 20, 2009)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> You might try ebay, I got mine off there and its the best $20 I have spent other than my Dolmars.
> 
> Shipper



Where the hell'd you get a Dolmar for $20?


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 20, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha Ha :bug: 

Shipper


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-G-ISAACSON-PI...QptZFolk_Art?hash=item4149d6c028#ht_905wt_905

Anyone know why this guy is asking so much for this one? I would think for that price it would be gold plated?

Shipper


----------



## silta@ak.net (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the website, I am finding picaroons galore - what a difference a K makes!  And by the way picaroon is how it's spelled in Nordern Minn where I grew up.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 20, 2009)

Antique is another word for old.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 20, 2009)

Sometimes the maker has a following.  Demand determines price.   


Matt


----------



## Bone1099 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's a pickaroon for anyhow ive never seen or heard of one?


----------



## silta@ak.net (Oct 20, 2009)

It's for pulling logs or anything you want such as railroad ties or beams or any wood.  Much easier and quicker then bending over and grabbing by hand.  the know on the end is important in that it keeps the hook in place and won't come out when you jerk on it.


----------



## twitch (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is quite what you're looking for, but someone posted a thread about making their own.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/43086/


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 20, 2009)

That more resembles a pike pole sans the tip than a pickaroon.  I used to work with both a pickaroon and pike pole handling pulp logs but the company eventually outlawed the pickaroon because people were jabbing themselves with it.  We had a local blacksmith make the pickaroon heads out of flat stock.  IMHO the pike pole was more dangerous because it was hard to set into the log and would slip out at the most opportune time.


----------



## ManiacPD (Oct 21, 2009)

Peavey Manufacturing in Eddington, Maine makes some really nice tools, including Peaveys...

http://peaveymfg.com/products.html


----------



## Bone1099 (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess i never have seen or used one we always used a log roller or forks on a tractor front loader


----------

